# Tv Hisense lhd32d37us luz roja



## posker

Buen día camaradas nuevamente recurro a su ayuda

Tengo una televisión Hisense modelo lhd32d37us y el problema que tengo es que sólo prendia el foco de standby rojo y no respondía a ningún comando ni por control ni por botones, buscando en Google encontré que el problema era común y era la eeprom IC uf1 lo cambie pero en eso se dañó la pista 5 y hora no da ni la luz roja :'( tengo entendido que en esa línea va la señal SDA pero no sé a donde conectarla 

Si alguien tiene un manual de servicio o esquema o alguna idea de donde conectar ese pin sería de mucha ayuda

Gracias


----------



## sergiot

Es muy raro que por mas que esa linea no esté conectada no encienda la luz roja, pero todo es posible.

No entiendo como pasó que se rompió el impreso, una eeprom tiene 4 pines por lado y es de lo mas sencillo de sacar, si tenes forma de ver aunque sea una infima parte del impreso original podrías medir si lo comparte con la linea del sintonizador, alguna otra memoria eeprom o el chip de audio.


----------



## posker

Checare eso que me indicas y daré otra checada a los voltajes porque según yo esa línea es el único problema, gracias 

PD. En un momento subo imágenes de cómo está la placa


----------



## elstopmx

Hola Posker, no se si aun tienes el problema pero el pin5 de UF1 va al pin 85 de ic ms3393


----------



## Eyyyyyy

La luz led de mando de mi TV Hisense parpadea. ¿Alguien sabe por qué?
Tengo otra de la misma marca y modelo y jamás lo hace.
No sé si sea por el regulador de voltaje o haya algo malo con ella.


----------



## switchxxi

Eyyyyyy dijo:


> La luz led de mando de mi tv Hisense parpadea, alguien sabe por qué? Tengo otra igual y no hace eso


¿ Las pilas están descargadas, quizás ?

¿ El manual del TV, que dice ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eyyyyyy dijo:


> La luz led de mando de mi tv Hisense parpadea, alguien sabe por qué? Tengo otra igual y no hace eso


 
Que yo sepa , el mando no sabe nada de lo que le pasa a un televisor , así que entiendo es problema exclusivo del mando.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Eyyyyyy dijo:


> La luz led de mando de mi tv Hisense parpadea, alguien sabe por qué? Tengo otra igual y no hace eso


Se necesita una aclaración:
¿La luz de mando del televisor o la luz del mando a distancia/control remoto? 

Los mandos no todos llevan luz o Led indicador de emisión o función.


----------



## switchxxi

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Se necesita una aclaración:
> ¿La luz de mando del televisor o la luz del mando a distancia/control remoto?
> 
> Los mandos no todos llevan luz o Led indicador de emisión o función.


Buena pregunta. Yo asumí que era el control remoto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahhh , si es la propia del tv se llama StandBy . . .


----------



## amplitube

Eyyyyyy dijo:


> La luz led de mando de mi TV Hisense parpadea. ¿Alguien sabe por qué?
> Tengo otra de la misma marca y modelo y jamás lo hace.
> No sé si sea por el regulador de voltaje o haya algo malo con ella.



Cuando el TV esta apagado, sigue conectado a Internet y muchas veces busca actualizaciones, la mayoria de las marcas dan solo una actualizacion y despues chau, eso provoca el colapso del Hub de internet cuando la tele esta en StandBy.
En casos asi, el mejor reset es desenchufar el Tv esperas un rato y listo.
Para verificar el buen funcionamiento del control remoto, podes utilizar la camara de tu celular, apuntale con el control a la camara y mira la pantalla del celular, si el control funciona bien y tiene las pilas en buen estado vas a ver una luz parpadeando cuando mantenes controles como subir volumen y lo dejas a presionado. Antes yo usaba una radio am y cerca de la antena de ferrite testeaba el control remoto. Tecnicas caseras jaja.

Suerte con eso
Saludos.


----------



## Sofa14

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahhh , si es la propia del tv se llama StandBy . . .


*¿ *Y como se arregla *?.
 L*a deje desconectada toda la noche y L*A* prendí en L*A* mañana *a*y sigue igual*.*


----------

